# I rather wait on the road to waste my time than deliver to this guy



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

maybe he'll tip after? Maybe?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Hell yea!!!!

May the cheap bastard's burgers be cold and his fries be soggy for eternity.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Cabbage19901 said:


> View attachment 637143


Yeah, the customer is a d-bag for tipping poorly or not at all, but Doordash is the real villain here with their terrible pay that results in drivers being overly dependent on tips to earn any money.


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

Cabbage19901 said:


> View attachment 637143


Exactly what is the problem besides you having severe anti-social behavior? Reject the request and move on.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Exactly what is the problem besides you having severe anti-social behavior? Reject the request and move on.


The problem is that offers like that have become the norm.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Cabbage19901 said:


> View attachment 637143


Love the mileage calculations. Would you have to drive thru the lake, swim across it, or was there an actual bridge there?


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

I like to watch judge people that pick up 2.25 dollar dd orders . They must like to earn 5 bucks an hour .
Its usually drivers that wear that dd mask. I think there top dashers . They can get there butt holes tattoed dd logo


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Exactly what is the problem besides you having severe anti-social behavior? Reject the request and move on.


Hey stooge, I ain’t here to anti-social, I love the society, I pay $5 tip for a sub ordered from Dminos, even they charge $5 already, because I think of the drivers, I sympathize people, I love people, but I also hope cheap slavery kind people go hungry to die and fall into the hell. I’m an extremist for both the Kind and Evil side, nothing in the middle. End of the story, so you can go to hell.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Nats121 said:


> The problem is that offers like that have become the norm.


The earning compares to the mileage, that’s the problem, it’s a complete ENSLAVEMENT insult and harassment .That means and equals to I want you to clean my yard, I’m offering you $10, I go to meet a lawyer, want him to attend a lawsuit in the court, I offer $50 for his work, I want you to pave my driveway, I offer $100. How is that? That dumbass Anti-Social theorist piece of shit.


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

Cabbage19901 said:


> Hey stooge, I ain’t here to anti-social, I love the society, I pay $5 tip for a sub ordered from Dminos, even they charge $5 already, because I think of the drivers, I sympathize people, I love people, but I also hope cheap slavery kind people go hungry to die and fall into the hell. I’m an extremist for both the Kind and Evil side, nothing in the middle. End of the story, so you can go to hell.


Hey low IQ simpleton , why don't you go after the corporations that cause instead of blaming "cheap customers" for not tipping. You should be angry at the person keeping you as a slave, not the customer. Customer is just a innocent person using the service in the system they are in.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

BrainDead Driver said:


> I like to watch judge people that pick up 2.25 dollar dd orders . They must like to earn 5 bucks an hour .
> Its usually drivers that wear that dd mask. I think there top dashers . They can get there butt holes tattoed dd logo


Most of the the drivers who wear the DD masks are brand new and the mask was part of the "New Driver Kit".

Now that I think about it, hardly any Dashers have been on the job for more than 2 months.


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Most of the the drivers who wear the DD masks are brand new and the mask was part of the "New Driver Kit".
> 
> Now that I think about it, hardly any Dashers have been on the job for more than 2 months.


All gig jobs are the same. Low skilled or uneducated work pool desperate for rent money, sign up, work hard for the initial bonus and then on to the next gig app once they are deactivated or burnt out and then the next one and so forth. Basically like McDonald's or Costco or Wal-Mart workers without the stability or consistency.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Unfortunately all of these gig jobs have to be approached as wildly erratic and unpredictable. I drive mostly Uber XL, a little X and occasional eats, with a side of Lyft. I always have to be looking to see what is and isn't working. 3 months ago I could do well on a Sunday afternoon with eats, I'd reject 1/2 but I could always find pings that paid both 50 cents a minute and $1 a mile (my criteria for accepting). I'd also get an extra buck for quest. Now, it's crap. I've taken one eats order out of maybe 50, the rest were close to 50 cents a mile which means I'm making peanuts at best. Right now rideshare is drying up in my area, drunks don't like the cold so I will have to sit mostly on the sidelines for a few weeks. I feel for any of you that have to rely on this for a steady income.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Hey low IQ simpleton , why don't you go after the corporations that cause instead of blaming "cheap customers" for not tipping. You should be angry at the person keeping you as a slave, not the customer. Customer is just a innocent person using the service in the system they are in.


You are right about the first part, but a customer who doesn't tip well isnt innocent. They are classless and should not be using the service if they are either unwilling to, or can't afford to tip well.


----------

